# I cried when I saw this! A real sig kaboom?! Say it ain't so....



## hipmatt (Mar 11, 2007)

229 Elite KABOOM - AR15.COM
I have one of these too, but in 9mm. WTF sig?


----------



## hipmatt (Mar 11, 2007)

Note. OP says this gun is a P229 in .40. Looks like an elite version too, with the front cocking serrations and wood grips. Never thought this would happen.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow, lucky no one was hurt.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I think that was a rigged, intentional destruction. I've experienced a squib load in my 220. Had a slightly bulged barrel, which shot fine afterwards. A double charged can cause that kind of damage, but it's such a rare occurance in factory ammo. I think the odds of having a jumbo jet crash on you are greater. I don't buy it. No injuries ? I don't think so. There are some serious haters on AR15.com. who slam any and everything. Maybe I'm into conspiracies, but gun was blown up on purpose.


----------



## sharps_74 (May 14, 2006)

I have to agree. it seems like it should have caused some hurt to the shooter.


----------

